# Deluxe 28 vs Deluxe 28 SHO



## Sniper92 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi guys, been a lurker here for a few weeks since I started shopping for a new snowblower. I worked at HD years ago and sold Ariens all the time and liked the brand. I have a 6-8 car driveway and settled on the 28 inch deluxe. Now i cant decide between regular deluxe or the SHO. I live in Ontario , Canada and get fairly heavy snow from now until Mar-Apr. The SHO runs for about $200-300$ more than the regular deluxe depending on the dealer. Any advice? Is the SHO worth the extra few bills? Thanks


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

A Yamaha 1028 will serve you much better with its heavier weight for traction/adhesion and it will barely whimper when doing snow clearing as it will cast the snow much further as well. 
It will not ride up on snow piles either it will dig in and chew up the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feed the moat monsters quickly.


----------



## Bakeram1 (Nov 3, 2019)

I just bought a Deluxe 28 myself. I would have spent the extra $ if the SHO version were available locally. The SHO has a larger engine and different pulley ratios so the impeller spins about 10% faster than the standard Deluxe model. Of course I live much further south (Maryland) so I’m dealing with much less snow so the SHO was really not necessary. 
Check out other folks posts-they love the SHO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Sniper92 said:


> Hi guys, been a lurker here for a few weeks since I started shopping for a new snowblower. I worked at HD years ago and sold Ariens all the time and liked the brand. I have a 6-8 car driveway and settled on the 28 inch deluxe. Now i cant decide between regular deluxe or the SHO. I live in Ontario , Canada and get fairly heavy snow from now until Mar-Apr. The SHO runs for about $200-300$ more than the regular deluxe depending on the dealer. Any advice? Is the SHO worth the extra few bills? Thanks


Yes, get the SHO


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

And if you can swing the Platinum SHO get that!


----------



## Sniper92 (Nov 7, 2019)

Settling on the SHO. The platinum is a little overbudget. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Sniper92 (Nov 7, 2019)

just bought the 28 SHO at a nearby dealer. He price matched and threw in free delivery. We just got 10cm of snow here, getting the machine on friday. Can't wait. This site really convinced me to go with the SHO. Even the dealer mentioned he sells more of the SHO than the regular machine. Lets go snow


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I love those kinds of dealers. What's the dealers name and location?


----------



## falcoln51 (Nov 14, 2019)

Good choice on the SHO!


----------



## Sniper92 (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm near Ottawa, ON and your profile says Colorado, so might be a long shot for you haha


Michel Blais Sales & Service, Vars, ON

They even remove the belt covers during PDI and adjust all belts if needed. Free pick-up and drop off for any warranty issues for 3 years. Great service


----------

